# Pyometra



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

as you all no cody passed away last week, at the same time we were dealing with another issue with my yorkie candy.
the week before she was due to have a hysterectmy as my vet said she had a very bad uti.it was cancelled till the following week as she had lost a lot of weight, so we needed to bulk her up. well on the monday i didnt think she looked great, so back to the vet, her infection was so bad on the scan, she was booked for the wednesday,she had to have a massive antibiotic injection and pills until wednesday. i thought it would never come.
her operation was a sucess thank fully, but it does not always turn out this way. thanks to tracy, brodysmom, i was able to research this along with the info she gave me. i was so shocked to see how widespread this is and how many dogs die every year because of this.
the cure for this is early SPAYING.
after this i have bianca booked to be spayed 14th feb, i am not taking any chances.
PLEASE if you have a female dog, dont just take my word for this, just type the word PYOMETRA INand see what comes up
its frighting. i would loved to have had another litter with bianca in2 more years, but she is too precious to take this chance. iv already lost cody, i dont want to loose anymore, especially when it can be prevented,

amanda xxxx


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree Amanda! I'm still grieving the chi I lost 5 years ago, but I have her pup who is now 5 years old. I have talked to my vet about getting her fixed because of fear of Pyometra, but I'm paralyzed by fear because my chi has health issues. We talked about getting her fixed by her next heat cycle in May & I just don't know if I can find the courage to do it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so very glad Candy was OK.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Amanda for having the courage to make a post about this to warn and educate others. So many people do not know the risks of having an intact female but a pyometra can come on suddenly and be fatal. I'm so glad that Candy was OK. 

Hopefully this post and your message will remind people to have their pets spayed and neutered.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great post Amanda!
It is quite scary how some people think.
On another forum i am on a load of folk dont think it's right to spay or neuter for things that MAY happen. unreal!
So glad Candy is ok. x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Candy, glad it is over. Sounds like she was really ill with it, you are so tuned into things that you got her treated in time. Thanks be to God for that. I am so glad to see this post tonight and know she came through it. What a srtong wee girl. Feel beter Candy !


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad things went well with Candy. One of my Pekes had this, it was touch and go, but she had the surgery and came through it and went on to live 6 more years before passing because of a heart murmur.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great post, Amanda. So frightening. Thanks for educating everyone about this. I'm so glad Candy is ok.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Amanda I am so glad things turned out OK with Candy. More ((HUGS))) for your loss of Cody.
I almost lost my little Zoey from pyometra. They were treating her for a UTI as well. She also had endometritis. I wanted to wait until she had 1 cycle before I had her fixed and almost lost her. It was such a tough time and she lost alot of blood. Tracy was a great help to me at that time also.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So glad everything went good! Thanks for the info! We are getting Kizzie done soon!!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for educating all of us Amanda, this is one of the reasons all of my girls have been spayed early. Better safe than sorry. Glad all went well with you little girl.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad little candy is healing all up i looked at her pic and what a beautiful little girl she is


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

If the way to control pyrometra is a hysterectomy/spray, then how do breeders do it?. A uterus, it's rather essential for having puppies.
If everyone spays and neuters, then the breed goes extinct right?. In theory since I doubt it's really going to happen since so many don't do it. 

If I ever get an intact female chi, I want a hysterectomy only without ovary removal. I wanted less then that, until I learned more about pyrometra.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

We did the parital spay on Ziva my Miniature Pinscher, we left her Ovaries. The natural state of the dog is to be pregnant, so each heat cycle they don't get bred/pregnant, their uterus goes through changes. It varies depending on the dog some never get pyometra, some get it on their first heat cycle just depends. I had a standard poodle whom was 7 years old when spayed (she had several litters) who never had pyometra, however she did end up having mammary tumors/cancer which ultimately cost her her life when she was 13 years old. My female westie we bred as well, was 5 when she was spayed. Most breeders breed either every other cycle or breed 2 cycles and rest 1 depending on the dog. My golden retriever was 13 months when she was spayed, and she had cystic ovaries.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

its cat and mouse, isnt it. im not taking a chance, we all know the benifits of spay/neutering. i think it would be very selfish of me to breed bianca again. its a choice i have made.last week dog wise was the worst of my lifeand iv had dogs all my life.i just want a happy house back.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Bless you Amanda, u`ve been thru alot the last week 
Thanks for a some great advice, i no Pyometra is a nasty thing and thats 1 of the reasons i got Lola done, Penny is next to be done as soon as she gets her season out the way.
Great news Candy is well, and im sure Bianca will be fine too xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done little Candy,my neighbour over the roads dog had exactely the same thing and they almost lost her as well,Dottie will be done as soon as she's big enough i'm not taking any chances either.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Glad things went well. My friends husky got this luckily she pulled through.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So pleased Candy is ok , hugs x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad she is ok...and you made a wise decision for the health of your babies.


----------

